# Jack Dempsey is shy



## fishypaws1976 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi, I recently purchased 2 Jack Dempsey's. Whenever I walk by they go in hide in the cave I bought them. Is this normal. (They come out to play when nobody is near them) 
(they are 1-1/2 inches long, practically babies)


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

It is normal behavior nd reaction to them seeing a shadow they are not use too.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

As smitty said, it is completely normal for new additions to be skittish.

What size tank are they in and are they the only fish in the tank?


----------



## fishypaws1976 (Jan 18, 2016)

They are in 65G tank, and yes they are by themselves.


----------



## fishypaws1976 (Jan 18, 2016)

Here is a picture of the tank their in.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

After seeing your tank, I would say the lack of cover and a brightly lit tank has a lot to do with why your jacks are being so skittish. I would suggest adding a background to begin with as that will make them feel more secure. I would then suggest adding more cover for them in the form of larger rocks, driftwood branches, and plants. The more cover you give them, the safer they will feel and in turn will venture out more.

Lastly, I'd suggest adding some sort of dither type fish. Any larger tetra species will do, however I'd personally suggest Buones Aires tetras. You could even go with something like Giant Danios if you wanted. Either way, the addition of a school of fish will signal to them that it is safe to come out of hiding.

Do you know the sex of your Jacks? Are you hoping for a pair?


----------



## fishypaws1976 (Jan 18, 2016)

I do not know the sex of them. And yes hoping for a pair.


----------



## Dilly (Apr 12, 2016)

I agree with CJ Cichlid. In the wild Jack Dempseys stick to their caves, but feel comfortable when they notice other fish swimming normally. In a tank like that with no tankmates, they have no way to know if things are safe. They will eventually get over it, but if you want a shortcut you can check out this video of my Jack Dempsey with some helpful hints in getting them to come out! They are beautiful fish, and it is CERTAINLY frustrating when you don't get to watch them! Hope this video helps, I had the same problem!


----------

